
Ask HN: What are the most viable ways to make money online? - bat_bat
People recommend starting blogging, vblogging, writing articles, podcasting, etc... I am planning to quit my boring job and start a small business.<p>In your experience what is the most viable way to make money online?
======
ThrowMeAwayOkay
It hurts to hear people ask that question, and others like it (what can I
blog/podcast/sell) that makes the most money?

You are asking the wrong question if you want to make money.

Ask this: "What value can I provide to a group
(people/businesses/pets/whatever) that is so useful/entertaining/removes pain
point/etc that the group I'm targeting above will be willing to pay me money?

I recommend reading or at least listening to the audio book version of
"Unscripted", by MJ Demarco.

------
jurgenwerk
Some ideas here: [http://justinmares.com/the-4-kinds-of-side-businesses-you-
ca...](http://justinmares.com/the-4-kinds-of-side-businesses-you-can-start/)

~~~
tayleeganj
LMAO that Uber stunt is illegal and kinda exploitative

------
verdverm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21558863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21558863)

~~~
bat_bat
There's just one response so I reposted same question.

In your experience what is the most viable way to make money online?

~~~
verdverm
In my experience, you are focusing on the wrong question.

